# 12 yr old arab gelding



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

potential new horse - i'd love to get any thoughts you may have on his confo. 





































unfortunately i don't have any front/back shots at this time.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I really like him! How tall is he? Very substantial, nice sloped shoulder, wither high but to be expected, nice bone, pretty head in #2, maybe a bit toed out or camped out in the hind? Have you ridden him? He's lovely!
Something about his back gives pause, maybe just the high withers... IDK?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Are you _sure_ this is an Arab? Looks like there's some QH in him--heavier forarms and hindquarters, and no refined head. ?
Anyway, I see he's a little camped out behind. The ride will be choppier bc he won't be able to collect. Arabs that can collect already have choppy trots. That's what I see.
Here's a picture of my Arab, "Corporal" (1982-2009, RIP), at 25yo








for reference to the profile.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Corporal, he_ could_ be purebred, although his head definitely isn't typey. 

I'd like to see a profile picture of him in a brightly lit space though, since I can't really see anything in those darker interior shots.

As far as the heavier bones and body structure go, that could be his breeding. If he's Crabbet or Al Marah breeding, he'll be more true to the original Arab type than the wispy, ethereal ones you see nowadays.

What's his pedigree, Crimson?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Corporal, he_ could_ be purebred, although his head definitely isn't typey. 

I'd like to see a profile picture of him in a brightly lit space though, since I can't really see anything in those darker interior shots.

As far as the heavier bones and body structure go, that could be his breeding. If he's Crabbet or Al Marah bred, he'll be more true to the original Arab type than the wispy, ethereal ones you see nowadays.

What's his pedigree, Crimson?


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

this is the only other picture i have of him currently - it was taken when the current owner went to look at him so he's standing in the rain in a thunderstorm. hahaha

i'm not sure of his pedigree. the name i was given i can't seem to find anything on... Jabbetawin (perhaps the spelling is wrong?)










sorry - forgot to add he's ~14.3hh and 950lbs.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

bumpity bump. :wink:


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I really like him! Did you get to ride him yet? Comformationally, I think he looks pretty good!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I think that last picture does him no favors, its skewed and makes his legs look tiny compared to his body. Hopefully. Are you going out to see him? How is his disposition, training, that would make up for any of his minor (checked out) "faults".


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I like that he is an arab with an actual butt. I'm no good with conformation but I don't like arabs with those tiny, bony butts. I don't like that last picture at all, he looks almost like he's trying to hunch to keep warm and it makes him look funky.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

yeah the last picture isn't the best which is why i didn't originally post it, however, it is the only one i have of him in daylight. 

i won't have the opportunity to ride him until/unless i take him on. it's a rather interesting situation and i don't really want to say more until it's more of a done deal. my understanding is that he has had training however it is safest to say that he is green broke. personally, i think he's a fantastic looking horse and sounds like he has a good brain with some spunk and that's right up my alley.


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

If you can't ride him yet are you able to get some video of him either being ridden or just trotting on the lead, just to see what his movement is like? He's very handsome


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i'll see what i can get and post it here for you guys. he's been described as having a lot of suspension in his trot so we shall see.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Keep us updated!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think his inborn conformation is particularly good. He has a good shoulder, nice legs with good bone and overall good balance. The only thing maybe not so good is that his croup is short and a bit steep (odd for an Arab) and the point of hip is rather far back from where I think his sacoilliac joint is. Also, he has the dip in front of the withers that can develop from being ridden all scruched back into his neck, breaking at the 3rs vertebrae. Looks "pretty" but incorrectly build the neck .


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

interesting tiny! thanks for the feedback. from what i understand, he was broke to ride as a three year old and then turned out in a pasture for 7 years before being put back under saddle for trail rides basically. the man who sold him to the lady who has him now didn't want a horse "with a head so high". i wonder if that might attribute to the "scrunched" observation you made?


----------

